# What's your favourite top wood?



## JP Universe (Sep 12, 2014)

And Why? POST PICS!!

GO!!!


----------



## jahosy (Sep 12, 2014)

Most burls tops, i'd say! Love the organic nature of it  

Personal favourite would be redwood burls...


----------



## canuck brian (Sep 12, 2014)

So far it's burled amboyna:







It looks awesome, decently priced, easy to work...


----------



## Eliguy666 (Sep 12, 2014)

Curly redwood, without a doubt. Whoever made this table is going to guitar hell.


----------



## House74 (Sep 12, 2014)

Buckeye Burl FTW


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2014)

I think I'd have to go with burled maple.


----------



## ChrispyFinch (Sep 12, 2014)

Flamed Koa with an Oil finish. Koa and gold just screams classy.


----------



## VanDewart Guitars (Sep 12, 2014)

Pale moon ebony. I'm sure it's bright sounding, but jeez; it's pretty.


----------



## noj (Sep 12, 2014)

Burl poplar, always loved it but after seeing this, just blew my mind!



[/IMG]

And i still love the wychburr elm on my custom 



[/IMG]


----------



## House74 (Sep 12, 2014)

Holy shit, dat FACE!!!!! That is evil as fock! and those pickups couldn't be a more perfect match. Well played sir!!!!


----------



## Vicious7 (Sep 12, 2014)

Always been a sucker for some claro walnut. 






As for why, it always looked like tasty chocolate to me lol, that and the non uniformity was always striking.


----------



## ihunda (Sep 12, 2014)

Let me be old fashioned and say flame maple!


----------



## jarnozz (Sep 12, 2014)

Spalted maple! anything burl or quilted/flamed looks great imo












hmmmmm


----------



## JuliusJahn (Sep 12, 2014)

jarnozz said:


> hmmmmm



Ah yissss, the Sauron spalt! My favourite piece of spalted wood ever.


----------



## bombonx101 (Sep 13, 2014)

Not so bad ,really!


----------



## celticelk (Sep 13, 2014)

Generally, walnut. Claro or black are both pretty sexy.

That said, the figured oak from my Peters 7-string is deeply hot as well:


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Sep 14, 2014)

Walnut because 



although this grade is 2expensive4me ;-;

Vavona is also cool&#8230;




Although to my knowledge no companies (non custom) make vavona topped guitars so when I get round to getting a PRS mm baritone, I'm probably gonna put a vavona veneer on it


----------



## Grif (Sep 15, 2014)

this blackwater guitars ebony top does things to me i dont quite understand
EDIT: because its black figured ebony perhaps?


----------



## Alfrer (Sep 16, 2014)

House74 said:


> Holy shit, dat FACE!!!!! That is evil as fock! and those pickups couldn't be a more perfect match. Well played sir!!!!


----------

